# How to uninstal aniwzcs2?



## rgh (Jan 1, 2006)

This 'tool' has removed my welcome screen & doesn't allow the other user (my wife & the kids) to access their accounts. I tried to uninstall in add/remove programs but it won't uninstall - how do I get rid of this?


----------



## rgh (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm still trying to get back my normal welcome screen & logon/switch user function - is there anymore info i can provide so that someone can help - I run XPSP2


----------



## rgh (Jan 1, 2006)

I've now got this sorted - The problem was caused by trying to instal a D-Link wireless USB adapter - that activated the 'Client services for Netware' utility of the aniwzcs2 file. By unistalling the D-link software I was able to uninstall the ANIO & aniwzcs2 programs. They were somehow still 'deployed' so I then used system restore to take the settings back to pre D-Link install. I don't know if this was the best way to do it, but that's what I worked out bumbling along by myself...


----------

